

Ask HN: Common interview questions for a student programmer? - androobear

I'm a junior in college applying to my first CS-related internship. I haven't taken any upper divs yet; I only some basic Java and C experience. I'm trying to prepare for an interview I have tomorrow, so I've googled some common questions, but I'm not sure which questions should actually be at my skill level. What are some common interview questions for a student in CS?
======
what
From my (relatively little) experience interviewing, there were some questions
that came up frequently:

    
    
        -fibonacci (iterative and recursive versions)
        -linked lists (singly or doubly linked):reverse it, cycle checking 
        -difference between a language like C and a language like Python
        -time complexity of whatever they have you code
    

These are the ones that came in every interview I've had. You might also want
to know some OO concepts and other data structures like binary trees and hash
tables. If you've listed any projects on your resume, they'll probably ask you
questions about those too.

